# Mẫu kệ sách đẹp "say lòng người" cho bé gái tại chung cư cao cấp Tp.HCM



## ngoclan (28/6/19)

_Bé nhà bạn là “tín đồ” của những cuốn truyện tranh với nét hoạt hoạ đi kèm nội dung thú vị, nhưng con vẫn chưa có được chiếc kệ sách đẹp, mang tính tiện lợi cho riêng mình._
Ủng hộ ước mơ của con bằng chiếc kệ sách đẹp ”say lòng người”:
_Ngay từ thời điểm 2 hoặc 3 tuổi, mỗi đứa trẻ đều bộc lộ những sở trường, sở thích khác nhau của riêng mình._
Có những cô cậu yêu thích thử thách trí thông minh của mình bằng việc giải mã những khối rubic, có những cô bé yêu thích sưu tầm, cắt may những mảnh vải vụn và cho ra đời bộ sưu tập thời trang độc đáo dành cho bé búp bê xinh xắn.
Mặt khác, có những đứa trẻ từ bé đã biểu hiện rằng “bản thân” mình là một chú mọt sách chính hiệu, với hằng đống cuốn truyện, tập sách được sưu tầm từ những chiếc kệ sách ở siêu thị, những cuốn sách trao đổi cùng bạn bè hoặc những tập truyện được tặng từ ba mẹ.
Nhưng… _ba mẹ có biết điều mà các chú mọt sách này cần nhất là gì không? Không gì khác chính là chiếc kệ sách rộng rãi, nhiều ngăn để bé có thể phân loại từng thể loại sách vở theo sở thích của riêng mình._

*

*​Đứa trẻ nào cũng muốn bản thân mình có cái tôi riêng, có bản sắc riêng, và có suy nghĩ riêng biệt, đứa trẻ nào cũng mong rằng bố mẹ sẽ thấu hiểu và cổ vũ cho ước mơ và sở thích của bản thân mình. Nếu bạn mong muốn cô bé “lấy sách làm bạn” ở nhà mình được vui vẻ, hạnh phúc vì những mong muốn được thoả nguyện, vì sao không _bắt tay vào và chuẩn bị ngay cho cô gái ấy một chiếc kệ sách thật cao cấp và hiện đại _ngay bây giờ nhỉ?

*Lợi ích khi có một chiếc kệ sách đẹp xinh trong phòng bé gái:*
Với các bé gái yêu sách, hoặc con có khá nhiều đồ chơi, thú bông nhỏ nhắn không biết để đâu, thì có lẽ một chiếc k_ệ sách thông minh chính là giải pháp tốt nhất giúp không gian trong căn phòng của trẻ được gọn gàng, ngăn nắp._
Hầu như mọi sản phẩm kệ sách thông minh bằng gỗ đều có phân loại ra những ngăn khác nhau, phù hợp cho từng loại đồ dùng khác nhau.
Chẳng hạn như _kệ sách My First Bookcase White với tông màu trắng tinh khôi dành cho bé gái_. Đây là loại hình kệ được đặt dưới mặt đất, với sáu ngăn kệ được phân chia đồng đều, tạo điều kiện cho các bé gái từ 2 hoặc ba tuổi trở lên có thể sắp xếp phòng sinh hoạt cá nhân của mình một cách gọn gàng, ngăn nắp.
_Thiết kế kệ sách Nanakids tinh tế, đơn giản nhưng không kém phần hiện đại, vô cùng phù hợp để trang trí, phân bổ đến những không gian khác nhau _như phòng đọc sách, phòng làm việc, phòng ngủ, phòng khách.
Tổng quan những đặc điểm trên cả tuyệt vời của kệ sách My First Bookcase:
*

*
Được sản xuất và gia công từ _gỗ thông tự nhiên nhập khẩu từ trời Âu, kết hợp với gỗ HDF_, đem đến cho người sử dụng sản phẩm _gỗ “đa chức năng”_ như _chống thấm - chịu lực cao - trị mối mọt_ - tuổi thọ gỗ cao với khả năng “tái sử dụng lâu dài”.
_Sơn không chì _đem đến cho _kệ sách My First Bookcase_ bề mặt ít bám bụi, cảm giác mềm mịn khi sờ vào các thớ gỗ, đặc biệt an toàn cho sức khoẻ của trẻ.




Các ngăn kệ được phân chia thành sáu ngăn đồng đều, tiện lợi cho trẻ trong quá trình phân loại sách vở, văn phòng phẩm và đồ chơi.
_Kệ nằm dưới mặt đất, đi kèm chiều cao kệ thấp, thích hợp sử dụng cho trẻ tiểu học, an toàn kể cả các bé ở lứa tuổi từ 2 đến 3 tuổi._
Kệ sách thông minh dành cho bé gái có thể được tái sử dụng với những mục đích khác như kệ đựng giày dép, hoặc kệ trang trí chậu cây mini giúp khu vực ban công, sân thượng thêm tươi mới và đầy màu sắc sáng tạo.
_Kệ My First Bookcase White còn hỗ trợ tạo ảo giác giúp căn phòng thêm rộng rãi, hấp thu ánh sáng_ để không gian phòng thêm sáng sủa, vì thế chiếc kệ sách tiện lợi cho trẻ này luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu đối với gia đình ở khu chung cư có diện tích phòng hạn chế.
Đặc biệt, _thiết kế kệ dễ dàng tháo lắp giúp hỗ trợ nhà cung cấp và người tiêu dùng trong quá trình vận chuyển, lắp đặt _sản phẩm một cách vô cùng thuận tiện và dễ dàng.
Ngoài kệ sách My First Bookcase, mẹ có thể tham khảo thêm chiếc bàn _học Sophie đính kèm kệ sách tiện ích dành riêng cho bé gái với chức năng tương tự_, đây là vị trí ngồi học hỗ trợ tối đa cho quá trình học tập, sinh hoạt của bản thân mình.
Trẻ em đang trong độ tuổi phát triển và rèn luyện khả năng sáng tạo có lẽ luôn cần một không gian riêng  tư để thoả sức phát triển khả năng khám phá của bản thân mình.
Một chiếc bàn học đi kèm kệ sách, hoặc một chiếc kệ sách cá nhân cho bé chính là _món quà nhỏ giúp mẹ thể hiện cho con thấy rằng “Bố mẹ luôn ủng hộ con trên mọi điều mà con lựa chọn.”_
_Bất kỳ đứa trẻ nào cũng sẽ tự tin hơn khi có mẹ và bố bên cạnh đồng hành cùng con đường mình đã chọn._
Vì thế hãy đến ngay Showroom Nanakids để lựa chọn cho bé những điều cần thiết nhất, giúp trẻ em có thêm động lực để thực hiện mơ ước, hoài bão của riêng mình ngay bây giờ mẹ nhé.


Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

